# Zeigt her eure Rechner!



## Einsam (15. Dezember 2008)

da mir das in diesem forum schon länger abgeht fang ich jetzt mal an.
ich hoffe es kommt gut an und ihr seit fleisig beim photos knipsen!

ps.: ich habe das pc-technik forum gewählt da ich die leute anregen möchte ihre pc´s zu putzen und sauber zu halten (weniger "mein rechner geht nicht mehr" spams)

hf
gl
:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_"Schrägansicht"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Innenansicht (Kabel werden nach Weihnachten (wenn geupdatet wird) neu verlegt)"
  PS : Datum stimmt nicht , *scheiss Kamera* :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Von meiner "Arbeitsecke" kommt nen Bild wenn ich meine neuen Möbel und meinen T220  habe._


----------



## Mondryx (15. Dezember 2008)

"Platzhalter" 
Ich reservier mir schon mal den Post hier, den ich mit einer Frage verbinde. Meine Fotos folgen nächste Woche, da bekomm ich ein neues Mainboard und Gehäuse, wenn alles verpflanzt ist, poste ich die neuen Bilder.

Aber nun meine Frage: Wie puzte ich meine Hardware am besten? Also wie bekomme ich z.B. den angelagerten Staub in den Rippen des CPU Kühlers, oder einfach nur die Schaufelräder der Fans sauber? 
Habs neulich mal mit einem einfachen feuchten Tuch probiert, da ich nichts beschädigen wollte mit irgendenwelchen Chemikalien oder Wassertropfern.

Wäre mal nice to know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Druckluftspray ist immer ne gute Sache , aber auch Mikrofasertücher eignen sich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Damit´s hier nicht im Spam ausartet , noch nen Bildchen..

Btw , das LANKABEL und Steckdose(n) einfach mal unbeachtet lassen.. -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Aber nun meine Frage: Wie puzte ich meine Hardware am besten? Also wie bekomme ich z.B. den angelagerten Staub in den Rippen des CPU Kühlers, oder einfach nur die Schaufelräder der Fans sauber?



Druckluftspray oder Strohhalm und kräftig pusten.
Oder Wattestäbchen :>


----------



## Einsam (15. Dezember 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Aber nun meine Frage: Wie puzte ich meine Hardware am besten? Also wie bekomme ich z.B. den angelagerten Staub in den Rippen des CPU Kühlers, oder einfach nur die Schaufelräder der Fans sauber?
> Habs neulich mal mit einem einfachen feuchten Tuch probiert, da ich nichts beschädigen wollte mit irgendenwelchen Chemikalien oder Wassertropfern.


ganz einfach ^^ eine zanbürste kaufen (wichtig eine ohne zanputzmittel) und den angelegten staub damit lockern.
danach kann der staubsauger ran (natürlich alles behutsam)
bei teilen wie lüfter usw darauf achten das man die lamellen nicht berührt (finger sind fettiger als man denkt) sonst bleibt darauf schneller der staub kleben.
natürlich immer darauf achten das der rechner ausgekühlt ist (spannungsunterschiede von warmen sachen) und das der rechner vom strom genommen wird.
natürlich können profis auch mit putzalkohol arbeiten (was ich aber auch nur denen empfehlen würde...)

mfg
einsam


----------



## Mondryx (15. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Dann kann ich beim neuem Ein- und Ausbauen meiner Hardware gleich ne kleine Putzsession einlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich zeig mein lieber nicht, der ist peinlich. Gehäuse das 6 Jahre alt ist... siehst nicht mal von ausen Lüfter oder so.


----------



## Fendrin (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

sry 4 OT...

@Einsam ... könntest du mir evtl den Desktop Hintergrund von dem linken PC zukommen lassen ?

Thx


m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2008)

Dafür zeige Ich mein Schreibtisch ohne PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2008)

Reserviert.


Wenn ich mal meinen neuen Rechner im Antec 1200 (green modded) hab usw. kommen hier Bilder hin *g*


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Sora , giev Tastertur / Mauspad / Boxen! :X_


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2008)

Immer doch, aber bei Boxen gibts schon eine neue Variante die hat mein Bruder, die sieht besser aus, alles aus weiß.. würde eher die empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Name fällt mir aber grad nicht ein.

Das sind die hier: _Link_ und hier in weiß: _Link_

Das sind die, die Ich hab: _Link_


----------



## Einsam (15. Dezember 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sry 4 OT...
> 
> ...


muss dich entdäuschen das ist ein video hintergrund.
hir hab ichs mal aufgenommen

rapidshare link for video
für leute die bei rapidshare keine rar runterladen das ungepackte avi
wens das verwenden kannst schick ichs dir gern


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles staubfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Druckluftspray ist immer ne gute Sache , aber auch Mikrofasertücher eignen sich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:-) Dann bin ich doch nicht der einzigste mit Kabelsalat *g*


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , aber nur solange bis meine neuen Möbel kommen , wird Zimmer komplett leer gemacht , und alles hinter diesen komischen Abschlussleisten versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw , auch nicht schlecht Carcharoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja , aber nur solange bis meine neuen Möbel kommen , wird Zimmer komplett leer gemacht , und alles hinter diesen komischen Abschlussleisten versteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich poste ein Bild wenn der neue Kühler drauf ist.
Vorher ist es eher langweilig.


----------



## Morin (16. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine kleine schmuddle Ecke ^^ ..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beachtet den Kabelsalat dahinten nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wird auch nächstes Jahr beseitig, wenn der neue Schreibtisch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (16. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immer doch, aber bei Boxen gibts schon eine neue Variante die hat mein Bruder, die sieht besser aus, alles aus weiß.. würde eher die empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jeah, ich bin nicht der einzigste bekloppte der sich für 30€ nen Mouspad kauft *dance* ^^ Aber hast du garnicht das Polsterkissen bei?Oder haste nen andres? Hab das Razer eXactMatXSpeed/Control [Je nach Seite] vor ca 3-4Monaten gekauft, mache vllt später nochmal Pic :>


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dafür zeige Ich mein Schreibtisch ohne PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich fass es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die selbe Tastatur, selbe Maus (Das ist doch die Lachesis?) und das selbe Mauspad, nur hab ich noch das eXactRest dazu.

Bild wird noch reineditiert, das muss ich erst noch machen.

edit: So, hier die versprochenen Bilder. Allerdings muss man folgendes beachten: Wir bauen gerade unser Büro um und der PC steht übergangsweiße im Gästezimmer, daher der kleine Monitor. Ansonsten sind es 2x22". Desweiteren ist sonst auch kein Kabelsalat auf dem Tisch, aber ist wie gesagt nur übergangsweiße.
Das Gehäuse ist selbstgebaut, auf den Fenster ist der MortalKombat-Drachen (Sandgestrahlt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: Mein Rechner wird alle 2-4 Wochen entstaubt, da wird mal also kaum Dreck finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade dass man wegen dem Blitz die Beleuchtung kaum sieht, normal ist es relativ hell leuchtend. Es sind 2x15cm Kaltlichtkathoden blau und 2x30cm Kaltlichtkathoden Schwarzlicht verbaut (Letztere sieht man leider kaum)


----------



## Klos1 (16. Dezember 2008)

Geile Zimmerfarbe Gibt nen guten Kontrast zu dem schwarzen Rechner^^


----------



## Einsam (16. Dezember 2008)

das razer mausbat hab ich auch ^^ aber liegt in der ecke da der tisch bessergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (16. Dezember 2008)

Dann man ich auch mal mit, leider haben die Bilder schelchte quali...

Schreibtisch
Dunkel
Rechts
Gravur


----------



## Asoriel (16. Dezember 2008)

pampam das ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu bunt. Ich hab meinen PC von rechts garnicht fotographiert, da hab ich auch noch nen Drachen in weiß lackiert.


----------



## Einsam (16. Dezember 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Dann man ich auch mal mit, leider haben die Bilder schelchte quali...
> 
> Schreibtisch
> Dunkel
> ...


hehe  na du läuft die kraka noch?


----------



## pampam (16. Dezember 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> hehe  na du läuft die kraka noch?



ja, sie läuft noch.. aber hab sie vor kurzem gegen ne HD3850OC ausgetauscht,
weil die ja kein SM3.0 hatte, ich haber Assassins Creed oder Devil May Cry 4 spielen wollte.
Die sollte meinen Ansprüchen jetzt ne Zeit lang standhalten^^

@Asoriel: Oben hab ich auch noch nen Drachen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> hehe  na du läuft die kraka noch?


This is a german board. Please write in german here.


----------



## pampam (16. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> This is a german board. Please write in german here.



Es war eine direkt an mich gerichtete Frage, also musst du sie nicht verstehen^^


----------



## Einsam (17. Dezember 2008)

mensch kinder wo bleiben die bilder ^^


----------



## ExoHunter (17. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> This is a german board. Please write in german here.



Warum schreibst du dann englisch?

Mein System: http://www.sysprofile.de/id87021

Bitte bewerten.


----------



## DanB (17. Dezember 2008)

So, ich werde dann auch mal meine kleine "Zockerecke" posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Ecke im ganzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur mein Pc von innen, nicht schick, aber es reicht. Wer Staub findet, darf gerne herkommen und ihn wegwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


DanB


----------



## Falathrim (17. Dezember 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann englisch?


Wenn ein Mensch hier posten würde, der kein Deutsch spricht, dann würde ich ihm mithilfe dieses auf Englisch verfassten Posts helfen, herauszufinden dass es ein deutsches Board ist.


----------



## Einsam (10. April 2009)

HEU Leute!!
ich habe wieder ein bischen rumgeschraubt und das ist das ergebnis!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MB:        EVGA NForce 790i SLI FTW
RAM:      OCZ 1333mhz 6-6-6-18 (4gb)
CPU:      INTEL Q9450
KK:        Gainward GTX-295
SK:        X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty
HD1:      sata2 500gb hürs System
HD2:      raptor raid mit 300gb für spiele
HD3:      1tb für sicherung


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

Was sind das für Rams? Deren Kühlkörper sehen irgendwie ziemlich monströs aus. Ansonsten könnte man die Kabel etwas schöner verlegen


----------



## Einsam (10. April 2009)

OCZ3RPR13334GK, Reaper
es gehen mit den kk stromkabeln 6 kabel nach unten..... es fehlt der platz um sie schöner zu verlegen.....


----------



## Wagga (10. April 2009)

Mein PC:
Sysprofil:http://www.sysprofile.de/id74446



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine größere Ansicht gibts bei Sysprofil


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2009)

_Von mir kommt bald auch ein Update , aber komplett vom Zimmer..bald ist alles da.. Couch , Sideboard , Wandfarbe & Teppich sind da , fehlt nurnoch ne schicke Pflanze und mein neuer Tv :]_


----------



## Wagga (10. April 2009)

Mein Zimmer ist net so spannend, das spannendste ist der PC.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisschen staubig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (10. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bisschen staubig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe dieses tema eröfnet damit leute ihren pc sauber machen und dan ein bild machen ^^
so hat das keinen sinn ^^ den irgentwann wird dein pc zu heiss, und wenn du dich nicht auskennst kommt ein forumsbeitrag zu stande "fps gehen in den keller" oder in der richtung ^^
ich mach das ja eigentlich weniger zum geigen sondern mit dem hintergedanken den ergeiz bei leuten zu erweken ihren rechner sauber zu halten ^^


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2009)

Ist ja auch nur ein bisschen staubig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach demnächst mal ein bisschen sauber, dann gibts n neues Bild, ok? ^^
Aber ich weiss schon dass verstaubte Rechner schneller heiss werden, ich werd deswegen keinen Thread aufmachen, keine Angst ^^


----------



## Einsam (10. April 2009)

gut gut ^^ und ich binn gespannt auf ein eues bild von dir ^^


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

Na gut dann stell ich hier auch mal ein paar Fotos rein, jetzt da ich den Thread entdeckt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht leider alles mehr chaotisch aus, als ich wollte^^

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_0200h33k.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_0201821j.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_0200h33k.jpg

EDIT: Irgendwie zerstückelt buffed, die Fotos...ich liefer sie nach
Soa ich kann anscheinend keine Abload-Bilder einfügen, müsst die Links manuell öffnen...


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2009)

ich bau meinen garantiert nich auseinander zum saubermachen... xD


----------



## Vaishyana (25. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus, als ob der Monitor gleich nen Abgang nach hinten macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich bau meinen garantiert nich auseinander zum saubermachen... xD


Kannst ja mit Druckluft auspusten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder staubig posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> So, ich werde dann auch mal meine kleine "Zockerecke" posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh da im Hintergrund ne Verpackung wo Hooters drauf steht, ist das nicht son eine Laden Kette in den USA wo dir Frauen ohne Oberteil dein Essen bringen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich seh da im Hintergrund ne Verpackung wo Hooters drauf steht, ist das nicht son eine Laden Kette in den USA wo dir Frauen ohne Oberteil dein Essen bringen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein bei Hooters haben sie noch T-Shirts an aber alle Kellnerinnen haben riesige Hardware...


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein bei Hooters haben sie noch T-Shirts an aber alle Kellnerinnen haben riesige Hardware...



Echt, dann meine ich was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kannst ja mit Druckluft auspusten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne, wenn dann ordentlich... bloß hab mir diesmal recht viel mühe mit der Kabelführung usw. gegeben ^-^
btw: Staubsauger und Pinsel 4tw xD

Edit @Nebola:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Wenn heute das Licht gut steht mach ich auch mal ein Foto von meinem Schrottvieh...


----------



## Nebola (25. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Edit @Nebola:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nur die standart gehäuse Beleuchtung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 2 von mir dazueingebauten Kathoden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Relativ schlechtes Kabel Management, dafpr kosts zusammenbauen bei hardwareversand nur 20euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Schreibtisch hat nur 150&#8364;gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein System:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II 940 4x3ghz  (mit boxed kühler, der reicht mir vollkommen und ich find den sehr leise)
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon hd 4890 
ram :       4gb ddr2  corsair Ram (pc 6400)
Netzteil. OCZ Stealth Stream 500W
Gigabyte GA-MA770
laufwerkVD brenner 
Festplatte:  1Tb 
Gehäuse: Nzxt Lexa
Gekauft bei hardwareversand für 640&#8364;

Sonstiger Kram:
Maus: Razer Deathadder  35&#8364;
Tastatur: Wintech 8&#8364; Tastatur mit programmierbaren knöpfen (reicht mir) 
Headset: Wintech 10&#8364;headset ;P
Soundsystem: Logitech 5.1 x-530 
Bildschirm: Samsung Syncmaster 24hs Full Hd, hdmi,dvi,vga 24zoll bildschirm 190&#8364;


----------



## Niranda (25. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da haste ja nen schönen Staubsauger xDD


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. August 2009)

yoah =D der saugt alles wech und verteilts im zimmer =D


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Voldemord schonmal dran gedacht, nen kleines Kabelmanagement zu machen? o.0


----------



## claet (25. August 2009)

Kabelmanagement?! Was soll er denn machen? Die Kabel kommen nunmal her wo sie herkommen und müssen hin, wo sie hinmüssen O_o

Bei mir siehts schlimmer aus!! Hat mal wer ein Beispiel für gutes Kabelmanagement? Kann mir nich vorstellen, wie man das ordentlicher machen soll ..


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_zB: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Kabelbinder benutzen? Ungenutzte Kabel zusammenbinden und z.B. in den Laufwerskäfigen verstecken? Bei Kabeln, die gebraucht werden könnt man sie an den Käfigen entlang führen so dass sie minimal zu sehen sind etc...einfach so dass die Kabel kaum noch zu sehen sind...


----------



## Klos1 (25. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Voldemord schonmal dran gedacht, nen kleines Kabelmanagement zu machen? o.0



Muss ich Fala zustimmen. Klar kommen die Kabel her, wo sie her kommen und müssen hin, wo sie hin müssen, aber das tun sie bei mir auch. Und das was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, ist einfach nur grausam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geht sehr viel besser, aber hängt natürlich auch ein bisschen vom Gehäuse ab, die bieten hier ja manchmal recht unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten.

Aber müsste ich das auf den Bildern von Voldemord nach dem Schulnotensystem bewerten, dann ist das bestenfalls eine 5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Muss ich Fala zustimmen. Klar kommen die Kabel her, wo sie her kommen und müssen hin, wo sie hin müssen, aber das tun sie bei mir auch. Und das was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, ist einfach nur grausam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist ja gut ist ja gut, des war ich net das waren die gemeinen pösen buben von hardwareversand.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich gelobe beserung !


----------



## pampam (25. August 2009)

Ich denke, mein Kabelmanagement kann sich sehen lassen, obwohl ich es evt. noch etwas verbessern könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. August 2009)

Das von Paini verlinkte Bild ist ein Traum! 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so hinbekommen kann O_o

Also bei mir sind die Kabel alle viel zu kurz und ich bin froh, wenn ich sie alle dahinbekomme wo ich sie gerne hätte. 
An verstecken noch irgendwo ist da irgendwie gar nicht zu denken.

Auf jeden Fall ist hiermit der Beschluss gefallen, hier kein Bild von meinem PC zu posten *gg*

@Fala
Die Theorie (Kabel mit Kabelbindern verschwinden zu lassen ..) ist mir schon klar. 
Nur wie man das so hinbekommt wie auf dem verlinkten Bild zu sehen, das ist mir ein Rätsel.
Aber das Bild beweist ja, dass es geht =)

Ich werds auf jeden Fall nochmal probieren!


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Das kann man noch viel schöner hinbekommen ;-)_


----------



## Rethelion (25. August 2009)

Ich verstehs nicht, jedesmal wenn ich hier einen Abload-Link einfüge und auf absenden gehe kommt ein buffed.de link raus -.-
Mit imageshack gehts komischerweise...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Wie ich sagte , es geht noch schöner mit dem Kabelmanagement - und Rethi ist der Beweis :]

Hast du deine Schläuchte gesleevt oder hast die so gekauft? o_o_


----------



## Rethelion (25. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie ich sagte , es geht noch schöner mit dem Kabelmanagement - und Rethi ist der Beweis :]
> 
> Hast du deine Schläuchte gesleevt oder hast die so gekauft? o_o_



Die sind Hand-gesleevt, sonst würds wahrscheinlich besser aussehen^^


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2009)

_Ach , ist doch in Ordnung - sieht gut aus wie ich finde :-)_


----------



## Raefael (25. August 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Jeah, ich bin nicht der einzigste bekloppte der sich für 30€ nen Mouspad kauft *dance* ^^ Aber hast du garnicht das Polsterkissen bei?Oder haste nen andres? Hab das Razer eXactMatXSpeed/Control [Je nach Seite] vor ca 3-4Monaten gekauft, mache vllt später nochmal Pic :>


Nee bist nicht ^^, hab hier auch eins rumliegen.
Welches Polsterkissen, ich habe mein exactMat nun auch schon einige Zeit und da war nichts bei im Paket ausser das Pad.

//Rafa


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Raefael schrieb:


> Nee bist nicht ^^, hab hier auch eins rumliegen.
> Welches Polsterkissen, ich habe mein exactMat nun auch schon einige Zeit und da war nichts bei im Paket ausser das Pad.
> 
> //Rafa


Gratz, du hast auf ein 9 Monate altes Zitat geantwortet...ist wie wenn du den feucht-fröhlichen Silvesterabend rekapitulieren würdest und einen Anruf von der Abendbekanntschaft bekämst... :>


----------



## Raefael (26. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gratz, du hast auf ein 9 Monate altes Zitat geantwortet...ist wie wenn du den feucht-fröhlichen Silvesterabend rekapitulieren würdest und einen Anruf von der Abendbekanntschaft bekämst... :>


Totgeglaubte leben länger *hehe*

Ausserdem war nicht ich der Totengräber.

//Rafa


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

xD manche sehn sooo ordentlich aus... :X
Ich versuchs bei meinen PCs immer, aber klappt nicht bzw sind auch teils zu eng... beispielsweise der PC von meinem Kumpel, bei dem ich zZ wohne.. x3


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> xD manche sehn sooo ordentlich aus... :X
> Ich versuchs bei meinen PCs immer, aber klappt nicht bzw sind auch teils zu eng... beispielsweise der PC von meinem Kumpel, bei dem ich zZ wohne.. x3



Deswegen kauft man auch immer BigTowers, da kann man dann die ganzen Kabel einfach hinter den Mainboardschlitten stopfen und gut is es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

man glaubts kaum, aber ich stehe eher auf die kleinen Dinger xP


----------



## RaDon27 (26. August 2009)

Damdadadamdadaaaaaa





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2009)

Sieht aus als wenn du Bleiblöcke im Rechner hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sieht gut aus, schick schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2009)

Ich werd mich morgen mal dran machen dem Beispiel von Pain näher zu kommen, dann gibts auch ein paar Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich bei dem Bild beim besten Willen nicht erkennen kann wo der die SATA-Stormkabel gelegt hat - sind die Festplatten da quer drin?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

mein pc^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte grade keine lust ihm auf zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

So, ich habs zwar nicht so wie auf dem Bild von Pain hinbekommen, aber zumindest deutlich schöner als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel die ich vorher in den Laufwerkschächten versteckt habe sind jetzt alle in der rechten Seitenwand versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich seh schon, ich brauch drigend mal ein SATA Laufwerk... das IDE Kabel kann man sowas von garnicht verstecken ^^


----------



## Falathrim (27. August 2009)

Sieht doch mal sehr nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und recht hast du, IDE-Kabel sind der absolute Overkill der Hässlichkeit -.-


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und ich seh schon, ich brauch drigend mal ein SATA Laufwerk... das IDE Kabel kann man sowas von garnicht verstecken ^^



Kauf dir doch ein Rundkabel, das sieht nicht ganz so schlimm aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2009)

Auch ne Möglichkeit, stimmt... da meine zweite Festplatte auch noch ne IDE ist werd ich wohl eher das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

UPDATE! ^^

mein pc hat heute 2 schöne ssd platten bekommen
und 8 gb neuen ram www.ditech.at

da ich es nicht lassen kann hab ich schon mal schnell mit dem handy 3 bilder geschossen (werden durch bessere ersetzt)

viel spass beim anschaun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2009)

Sieht ein bisschen provisorisch aus wie die da drinliegen ^^


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht ein bisschen provisorisch aus wie die da drinliegen ^^


ich hab keinen platz (
vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein neues geheuse vorschlagen.


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Das  -> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lancoo...ack::12886.html

und das -> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...Two::11845.html

Finde ich preislich noch in Ordnung. Ansonsten noch das 1200 von Antec.


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

ich libeuge im moment mit SILVERSTONE Raven 2 Midi-Tower
^^


----------



## Shefanix (30. September 2009)

Das nenn ich mal nen langes Gehäuse 

Mir z.B. gefällt das überhaupt nicht, aber zum Glück hat nicht jeder den selben Geschmack.


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

stimmt ^^
das geheuse schaut auch net besonders aus... aber die kühlung ist unübertroffen


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Also ein Bigtower muss da unbedingt her, kann man ja gar nicht ansehen wie alles in das enge Gehäuse gequetscht ist^^

Das Lancool K62 ist momentan ein P/L-Tipp, saubre Verarbeitung, nette Ausstattung und ausreichende Belüftung. Ist ja auch ein LianLi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten wäre das Coolermaster HAF auch interessant, kostet zwar mehr, hat dafür aber auch die, meiner Meinung nach, beste Belüftung.

Das Silverstone sieht mir irgendwie zusammengestaucht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

was ich auf jedenfall brauch sind luftfilter. (hab ne katze zuhause)


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> was ich auf jedenfall brauch sind luftfilter. (hab ne katze zuhause)



Ich hab auch ne Katze, aber Lüfterfilter würde ich deswegen nicht einbauen. Der PC steht bei mir am Tisch, da kann nichts hin. Und lieber alle paar Wochen den PC einmal kräftig ausblasen, als die Lufteinlässe zu verstopfen.
Es sei denn du verbaust dir Delta-Lüfter mit 10000rpm, dann ists auch schon egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (30. September 2009)

naja es kommt auf jedenfall ein neus geheuse her. und dan giebts die einsam bilder galerie 2009 zu weinachten ^^
postet ihr auch mal wieder was... sonst kackt der beitrag wieder auf seite 5000 ^^


----------

